# First time OC'r ( Intel Core 2 Duo e 6420)



## Kupcayk (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm trying to follow the stickied thread, please let me know if I can do this in an easier manner.




Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage Computer Diagnostics & Network Audits Software | Lavalys.com
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer  NETWORKMAULER
Generator kupcayk
Operating System Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition 6.1.7601
Date 2011-06-25
Time 23:56


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name NETWORKMAULER
User Name kupcayk

Motherboard:
CPU Type Unknown, 2133 MHz
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 4096 MB
BIOS Type Unknown
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI Radeon HD 5570
Video Adapter ATI Radeon HD 5570
Video Adapter ATI Radeon HD 5570
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB] (19491162228275)
Monitor ViewSonic VG1930wm [NoDB] (QC6072473350)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
Audio Adapter High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller AJC49UTU IDE Controller
Disk Drive WDC WD10EADS-00M2B0 ATA Device (931 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive MRUD 4H23CXI SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive Optiarc DVD RW AD-7240S ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 953766 MB (373998 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller(NDIS6.20) (192.168.1.4)

Peripherals:
Printer Fax
Printer HP LaserJet 1018
Printer HP Photosmart C4100 series
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
Printer WebEx Document Loader
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A34 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A35 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A36 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A37 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A38 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A39 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3A [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3C [NoDB]
USB Device DeathAdder Mouse
USB Device Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Input Device
USB Device USB Input Device


Ram: Part number: M3 78T2863RZS-CE6
Samsung serial: 51148944


Power Supply:
Fatality 550w

Cooling:
Spinq on low setting

CPU: sitting at Core#0-30 C and Core #1 29 C

Under Load Core #0 40 C Core#1 42 c



Thanks for taking this into consideration and all the future help ya'll might bring to me. 


Cheers, 

Kupcayk


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Which motherboard do you have? Are you using stock cooling?

What part of the OC process are you having an issue with?

With C2D processors it's really just a matter of going into the BIOS and raising the front side bus speed. If your bus speed is currently 266Mhz in the BIOS, raise it some (to 300Mhz for example) and test the stability of the system and the temps.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's a OEM PC Dell, HP, Gateway etc you will not have the bios options to overclock.


----------



## Kupcayk (Jun 26, 2011)

My Mobo is an Asus p5q turbo, with a spin q aftermarket fan. I am on the first part of the OCing process. I have never OC'd a machine before and I am just hoping to get my cpu above 2.5 for gaming.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Set the FSB(Front Side Bus) to 333 and see if it's stable, should be without a problem.


Also since Everest is not reporting the MB model or chipset check in device manager for any yellow ! callouts, makes me wonder if you have the chipset drivers installed.


----------



## Kupcayk (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, thank you for the information.


----------

